# Outlook 2003 - autocomplete email address not working following PC switch



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi

I'm moving from a Win XP Outlook 2003 to a new Win7 laptop. I have the pst file moved across and the emails/contacts are there on the new machine. When I go to do a new email if I click on !!To..." the Contacts appear in a ''Select Names'' box..this is fine. If, however, I start typing a name (that is in the Contacts) it doesn't complete the name/address.

Should it (on a new PC)?

Any advice welcomed

Thanks


----------



## Frediesta (Dec 3, 2009)

Copy Autocomplete name list to another computer - Outlook - Office.com


----------



## Tiridhe (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks, I've done that already. 

On the old PC if (in the new email field) I type 'ga' it would offer me a list of all Contact email addresses that started 'ga......'.

On the new PC it has the contact details in the Contact folder but doesn't suggest them.

I can get to them by clicking on 'To' but wondered if there was a way of adding the extra shortcut?

Thanks


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

There is no "shortcut" for that. Basically outlook "remembers" emails you've used in the past as part of the "autocomplete" feature that stores the data in the *.nk2 file referenced in the previous post. If you're not getting the autocomplete data on the new computer, make sure you've placed the NK2 file in the appropriate location. While the pst file contains your mail and contacts, the nk2 contains email addresses you've typed/used.


----------



## Ecrevisse (Mar 2, 2014)

I have the same situation, where Outlook 2003 has been moved from a WXP machine to a W8.1. Email addresses appear, but won't fill into an actual email. From what I read above, I need an .nk2 file. However, the old WXP machine has been wiped; is there a way to reconstruct it, or generate a new one? It is frustrating having to type in each email address as the contacts list numbers hundreds! Thank you ...


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

duplicate post ...
see response in other post.


----------

